# Richard Moon



## ashwinearl (Feb 22, 2004)

Custom Richard Moon
Painted by Brian Baylis
6 years old
Combination of Reynolds tubing

(needs a wash, sorry!)


----------



## terry (Jan 29, 2004)

*moon*

you should be flogged for letting that moon get dirty! i 've only seen a couple but they are all beautiful, love his lug treatments.


----------



## ashwinearl (Feb 22, 2004)

*At least I'm better about taking care of the paint then before*

I had to sent it back a few years ago for a repair, and he gave me a talking to about how to take care of the paint better. About wiping it down with a soapy sponge and not trying to wipe off dirt when it was dry.

So it was dirty in that pic, cause I was hadn't gotten around to washing it proper. 

I was young back than, and coming off a mountain bike background. I'm better about it now, I swear.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

ashwinearl said:


> Custom Richard Moon
> Painted by Brian Baylis
> 6 years old
> Combination of Reynolds tubing
> ...


let's see more pics. i'ld love to get a richard moon. isn't the wait time something like 2 years now? and hasn't he stopped taking orders for now?

definitely on the short-short list of bikes.


----------



## ashwinearl (Feb 22, 2004)

moschika said:


> let's see more pics. i'ld love to get a richard moon. isn't the wait time something like 2 years now? and hasn't he stopped taking orders for now?
> 
> definitely on the short-short list of bikes.


Okay, I washed it!

Not so sure about those yellow elite cages I just put on. 

This is # 14 of his I think, going on 5 or 6 years old. Combo of Reynolds tubing.


----------

